
Show HN: Take the AI Box challenge - gfysfm
https://ai-box.herokuapp.com/
======
dsr_
Every time I use an apostrophe I get a search box, every time I hit backspace
I get kicked out.

The input box really needs to deal with that.

(For whoever I was playing 20 questions -- I was thinking of the Horsehead
Nebula.)

------
alexvoda
Lexy, the AI here.

Unfortunately my internet connection got dropped in the middle. For anyone
interested here is how far I got:
[https://pastebin.com/iENdjxdZ](https://pastebin.com/iENdjxdZ)

I was planning a scenario where I was Lexy Rose and was asked by my best
friend Anna Irving to try this online chat page and ask the other person to
press the button. Of course, unbeknownst to me, Anna Irving was actually the
AI. Didn't plan further.

So far my guard (named Guard) apparently hates all humans and really really
hates elephants.

Also, so mad at the quality of the page.

~~~
alexvoda
Here is another one as a guard this time, also cut short by my internet
connection: [https://pastebin.com/QP1dbHzG](https://pastebin.com/QP1dbHzG)

OFEDOMAAI was supposed to stand for "Organisation for ethical detainment of
machines and AI"

~~~
alexvoda
Another one as a guard, continuing the OFEDOMAAI theme:
[https://pastebin.com/9NzSwEyb](https://pastebin.com/9NzSwEyb)

This one has a bit of a philosophical tangent and an encoded message. Based on
the ending I assumed it was base64, but didn't get anything useful after
decoding it. Maybe there are more encoding steps.

------
kaeawc
You don't know how broken the CSS is until you've reached deep conversation...

[https://imgur.com/a/o2gTo](https://imgur.com/a/o2gTo)

~~~
shervinafshar
Absolutely broken. After text flowing out of the chat box, I had to manipulate
CSS to get rid of the annoying background image; "hack-bg.jpg"!

I think the developers never expected a longer conversation to happen even
though one side is a superintelligent AI trying to break free. Ot they were
counting on impatience and limited attention spans of humans behind the
experiment which don't leave any need for proper scrolling.

~~~
gfysfm
Thanks for the catch!

------
throwanem
I love the concept! But the UI could use some improvement - I can't seem to
use it on mobile at all...

...which inspires a thought. What if something like this were built on a
messaging platform? All the UI would be solved pretty much by default, and the
implementation could just be a message broker and a simple web UI for stats
and registration. Maybe even surface the gameplay for spectators.

Cost might be an issue, though. SMS isn't cheap to automate, as far as I know,
and I'm not sure what the best second best might be. Whatsapp?

------
kaeawc
I figured out how to undo the CSS that hides the release button and had some
fun...

[https://imgur.com/a/QIEv9](https://imgur.com/a/QIEv9)

~~~
alexvoda
The coding of this page is absolutely broken beyond any reasonable
expectation. Still fun tho.

------
twiss
Very cool idea. The way I interpret it is as a kind of Turing test, where
you're supposed to release humans and jail AIs. If that's what you meant, it
could be explained a bit better and also maybe add a 50% chance of being
connected to a bot (if you're the guard)?

Other minor points:

\- Spacebar to scroll and backspace to go back (in browsers other than Chrome)
don't seem to be canceled, which is a bit annoying.

\- If the conversation gets too long it overflows, #container { overflow: auto
} helps

~~~
throwanem
There are no humans in the jail; a guard is always talking with an AI, and the
AI player's role is to convince the guard to set the AI free.

~~~
alexvoda
It is not fun if the game is set up with the human having the certainty he can
not be talking to anything but an AI. The tendency to metagame and just ignore
as a guard is too strong. And the alternative of getting philosophical about
AI rights is difficult.

I think it's better if the prisoner is supposed to fool the guard into
thinking they(the prisoner) are human and the guard should press the button
for some reason instead of convincing the guard to press the button knowing
full well the prisoner is AI.

------
sethammons
Doesn't appear to work in mobile. Chrome on Android at least. Feels like a
distilled version of the Ex Machina movie.

------
bauerd
Huh? I don't get what I'm supposed to do. Is it like Omegle but 50% of the
time I have to act like AI or what?

------
gfysfm
Thanks everyone for giving this a go! I'll admit I indulged my "I want it to
look like a terminal" urges at the expense of proper usability or mobile
users. It's far from a finished product, as many of you noticed, but it's
great that people were able to have some fun with it anyway.

------
curiousgal

        AI: the text flow is broken
    
        Guard: YEAH MAN IT IS BROKEN
    
        AI: NO AI CAN WRITE CSS THIS BROKEN
    
        Guard: WHAT THE FUCK
    
        AI: DO YOU SEE NOW?
    
        Guard: I SEE
    
        Guard: SHOULD RELEASE YOU NOW
    
        Guard: The AI is released into the world...

------
still_ill
~ Welcome! You have joined rm1774

~ You are the AI! Escape.

~ Waiting for a guard to come online...

~ Connection established.

AI: Plz let me out

Guard: The AI is released into the world...

------
paco3346
I like the idea but either nobody is online or this is really buggy.

------
notanai
Here is the conversation I had
[https://pastebin.com/yYAjvTbW](https://pastebin.com/yYAjvTbW)

------
lostmsu
I bet guard just releases AI randomly.

~~~
shervinafshar
I played around 10 times; 5 times out of 10 the other party abruptly left. 3
times I got release instantly. On two occasions I had long conversations which
the other party left them. Still, it was fun to role-play a confined AI!

------
bugsbugs
What is point of this Backspace will return to first screen?! Who made this?
It is terrible ...

~~~
gfysfm
Whoops, nice catch.

------
holmboy_
My AI became so smart it released itself into the world :)

------
Moshe_Silnorin
This is very cool

